# Help-found Abandoned Egg!



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,

I just found what seems to be a perfect/unbroken pigeon egg in the middle of my feral pigeon feeding area. Can I actually help it? I'm not sure how long it was there...last feeding was approx. 1 - 1 1/2 hours ago.

I don't see how there could be any nest around here - it's an open grass area in an industrial neighborhood - nearest bldg is my office and I can't imagine the nest on the roof where it's wide open & about 300 birds come to wait for my food. Since it's unbroken, did they lay it right there while eating?

Any help greatly appreciated - I've NEVER dealt w/an actual egg!

Thank you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

If the egg was laid "in the middle of nowhere," it was most likely laid by a young, inexperienced hen and may or may not be fertile. It happens in our loft all the time. Young hens that don't yet have their own nests drop their eggs on the floor. I wouldn't recommend trying to incubate it. Even experienced rehabbers have difficulty raising chicks from Day One. This egg hasn't been incubated, so development hasn't started. Best to just toss it.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you Birdmom4ever for your response. I had a feeling it wasn't a winning situation - thanks again.


----------



## winged (Apr 4, 2005)

I've incubated bird eggs and raised from day one several times, not %100 success, but still pretty good. I live in michigan so I would'nt be able to take it unless it was shipped. lol


----------

